# Haar wegretuschieren



## Jimmbolitos (19. März 2006)

servus an alle,


ich hab hier mal ein bildauschnitte von einem makro das ich gemacht habe, wo ich das haar wegmachen will.

könnt ihr mir da helfen ?



danke


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. März 2006)

Hallo Jimmbolitos.

Versuche es doch mal mit dem "Kopierstempel" oder dem "Reparatur-Pinsel". Wenn du diese beiden Begriffe in die Boardsuche eingibst, wirst du mit Sicherheit noch eine Menge Threads finden, die dir evtl. weiterhelfen.

Grüße

Philip

Btw:
... bitte auf die Netiquette achten.


----------

